# Conexion puerto paralelo a un ULN2003A y luego a un rele 12V



## gvuyk07 (Ene 12, 2008)

Como o hago? jejej, estuve probando, 1 Bit del puerto paralelo a la para IN1 del ULN2003A y su GND en GND..
despues conecto el rele 12V al OUT1 del ULN2003A, con su respectivo GND, pero el problema es... No funciona! no se activa el rele..
Al ver con un tester me sale que del OUT1 salen los 12V amplificados pero solo si el Bit del puerto paralelo esta apagado.., al encenderlo me sale 0,5V.. ahh y al conectar el paralelo al ULN2003A su voltage baja de 5V a 3,2 aprox..
Cualpuede ser el problema?


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 12, 2008)

hola.
echa un vistaso aqui
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/8relelpt/index.htm
saludos...


----------



## gvuyk07 (Ene 13, 2008)

gracias! me sirve!.. pero no sabes como puedo hacer los mismo.. pero con un ULN2003A?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2008)

Si se puede hacer igual.

Pero fijate y confirma que sea ULN2003A. 


Por seguridad de tu PC yo incluiria una resistencia 1K en serie entre el PIN del puerto y el PIN del ULN2003A


----------



## gvuyk07 (Ene 13, 2008)

ahh.. gracias.. no tienes un diagrama por ahi?
si.. es un ULN2003A..
no puedo conectar directamente el puerto paralelo al ULN y al rele?

y si uso resistencias de 1k, tendria que poner una por cada pi del puerto nvdad?

espero no sean demasiadas preguntas jejej
salu2!


----------



## Dano (Ene 13, 2008)

No se que esquema utilizaste pero aquí te paso uno

http://electronics-diy.com/parallel_port_controller.php


Saludos


----------



## gvuyk07 (Ene 13, 2008)

GRACIAs!GRACIAs!GRACIAs!GRACIAs!
era eso lo que necesitaba! salu2!


----------



## electrorito (Mar 4, 2010)

muchas gracias por el esquema que a mi tambien me ayudo mil bendiciones


----------

